# Gps Fixed?!?



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

Been disappointed in the time it takes to get a fixed location and I'm not sure if it's just the hardware in the Charge or if someone knows of a tweak. I swapped a different gps.conf file last night and I think I'm seeing a difference but still not sure. Any thoughts on why it takes so long to get fixed?
I would like to try other conf files from people that are not experiencing a lag. 
Not sure if I'm way of base here or not, thoughts?

GC 2.0 FE
nothing different than original gummy release. 
Tried faster fix, no bueno, have app GPS Status loaded and turned off the A-GPS download option last night seeing the new conf file reference it. And still not seeing the response from other android devices.
Still this is my only draw back from the Charge.


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

http://db.tt/12Y3X1sB
here's the new conf file I loaded last night if anyone understands what this file's propose is.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Use GPS Status and go into Download A-GPS state and download. Your GPS.CONF file is important make sure it references north-america. The conf does basically the same thing as Fasterfix. My GPS worked great on GCFE2.0, everything else it has sucked until the new Ep4 leaks. Before I never saw a sat sitting at my desk in the house next to the computer. With EP4 15 seconds or less full lock, in a place I'd never even seen a bird. That works for me.

I do still see some Blue Tooth Interference where once the phone is locked on the car in BT the GPS will never fix. First cure is start GPS test and see if it will lock, it often does than imeediatly switch to you map program of choice. If that doesn't work turn off BT till you get locked up, than turn it back on


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll try the new radio when I get home this weekend. On the radio, do you have to remove the sim when you flash it? I'm still on ee4 and when I tried to flash the ep1q or ep1w a couple months ago I lost all data coverage. I'll try it again with the radio you mentioned also.
If you looked at the new conf file I'm running now it mentions A-GPS in that file and wasn't sure if having GPS Status download was a good idea or not? Are you still running the original conf file? If not I would like try what you're running. Thanks!


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

What happens if you enable GPS then immediately reboot the phone?
When I was having GPS problems on my Charge, and previously on my Fascinate if I turned it on then rebooted, I could usually get a fix in about 25 seconds (or less).



sl1ckmcg33 said:


> Been disappointed in the time it takes to get a fixed location and I'm not sure if it's just the hardware in the Charge or if someone knows of a tweak. I swapped a different gps.conf file last night and I think I'm seeing a difference but still not sure. Any thoughts on why it takes so long to get fixed?
> I would like to try other conf files from people that are not experiencing a lag.
> Not sure if I'm way of base here or not, thoughts?
> 
> ...


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

lane32x said:


> What happens if you enable GPS then immediately reboot the phone?
> When I was having GPS problems on my Charge, and previously on my Fascinate if I turned it on then rebooted, I could usually get a fix in about 25 seconds (or less).


Not seeing any difference. I'm tracking up to ten birds but it just won't obtain lock.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was having a lot of trouble with my GPS locking this weekend. I found that it would lock quickly if i used GPS status, but then it would take forever in maps or for navigation.

I found if I followed these steps, my gps would lock quickly, in maps, every time.
Turn your gps on
open GPS status, and let it get a lock
press home, and open maps
your gps should now lock much fatser in maps and navigation.


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I was having a lot of trouble with my GPS locking this weekend. I found that it would lock quickly if i used GPS status, but then it would take forever in maps or for navigation.
> 
> I found if I followed these steps, my gps would lock quickly, in maps, every time.
> Turn your gps on
> ...


I found that this does work as well. But it might take forever to obtain lock in GPS Status.
I guess what I'm asking is, Is this just the hardware on the phone or does someone have a mod?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

EP4 is much better on GPS. The reports I've heard is that you need the full rom and not just the radios.


----------



## sl1ckmcg33 (Aug 20, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> EP4 is much better on GPS. The reports I've heard is that you need the full rom and not just the radios.


So I'll have to give up my gummy for the GPS to work?
can someone send me the gps.conf file from this ROM? I just don't understand why just "code" would make a difference if it's not just weak hardware.

Sorry for beating this like a dead horse but I'm just trying to understand the nuts and bolts from a perspective of an average joe.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

These phones use what is called a soft radio, every parameter in the radio is controlled by software. The only hardware is the antenna and it is a helix coil listening to a signal that is equal to a 50watt light bulb 24,000 miles away.

Here is the txt from my conf file

NTP_SERVER=north-america.pool.nip.org
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
SUPL_HOST=supl.Google.com
supl_port=7276

Do you have to give up GBE2.1 no, just flash the new ep4 radios in Odin. I've never removed a SIM,

For what it is worth, EP4 stock Deodexed is better than Gummy. Sure you might miss TSM for a few minutes, but the phone works so much better.

If, and this is a big if, Kejar comes back to the charge and produces Liberty that will be cool, but right now my money is on Infinity and Imnuts with Imoseyon's kernel. Infinity 1102 beta (don't ask) with the ep4 radio and Imo's 4,0 is excellent. Toss on top the ICS Beta Theme and it is really nice.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

Droidianslip said:


> For what it is worth, EP4 stock Deodexed is better than Gummy. Sure you might miss TSM for a few minutes, but the phone works so much better.
> 
> If, and this is a big if, Kejar comes back to the charge and produces Liberty that will be cool, but right now my money is on Infinity and Imnuts with Imoseyon's kernel. Infinity 1102 beta (don't ask) with the ep4 radio and Imo's 4,0 is excellent. Toss on top the ICS Beta Theme and it is really nice.


Is EP4 stock Deodexed still Froyo? Does it still have the "Poop and Puke" theme? I don't have enough problems with GC GBE 2.1 to go back.

Update: Actually I read the part about the ICS Theme. I just wanted to call it "Poop and Puke" because I think it's funny. Also I really prefer the Gummycomb Theme. I don't like the color of ICS Theme.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

EP4 is the latest gingerbread leak, yep still poop and puke but there are some themes that work fine to take care of that.


----------

